# Easter eggs



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

any recipes for all these left over boiled eggs?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Egg salad, potatoes salad, tuna salad, chicken salad, deviled eggs...it's a start


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

PM me your address.

Place them on the front porch.
I will send the Easter Bunny to your home to hide them tonight.
Tomorrow. Hunt for them.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

trash can.....just kidding. Deviled eggs and egg salad are bout the only way ill eat em.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I save the pickling juice and jars of pickles once I've ate the last pickle. Add the whole hard boiled eggs in the jars to its almost full.add a couple cloves of garlic and a couple Serrano peppers on top. Pour the pickling juice over everything, close the lid, put in the fridge and about 2 weeks later. Spicy pickeled eggs! It's great in egg, chicken and tuna salads


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I make pickled eggs a few times a year & my DIL makes some for me. They have their own chickens.

Don't mix pickled eggs with oysters on the 1/2 shell. Deadly fumes!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Shell and encase in 1/2 lb of your favorite breakfast sausage. Then cook on a smoker. Great snack food.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> Shell and encase in 1/2 lb of your favorite breakfast sausage. Then cook on a smoker. Great snack food.


i sometimes soft boil eggs, wrap em in sausage and roll em in bread crumbs, then either fry or bake. Scotch Eggs. great to do the night before at the deer camp and nuke for breakfast the next morning.


----------

